# SERIOUSLY thinking of getting RH...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...A pal. A besty. A partner in crime. A nother kittoh. He needs to interact with other cats. The problem is I have a an attic apartment-not too big. 

According to Lilian Jackson Braun,a fixed male and female will get along great! How true is that?

He WAS pals with Smokey but,the situation's changed. Human issues.

I had various cats stay with me and Percy,and the 1 he liked best was Mims,a little grey female,that he adopted as a little sister!

If I CAN'T do another cat,then what?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

When Zephyr was about nine months old, it became clear that he wasn't doing well as an only cat and he needed a companion. I was living in a pretty small one-bedroom apartment, but I decided to go for it anyway and adopted Maisie. We lived in that apartment for five years, and the cats were perfectly happy there. 

You don't need loads and loads of space for cats as long as you clean up well after them and provide them with things to do. 

Regarding whether to get a male or a female, in my opinion as long as both pets are spayed or neutered, it mainly comes down to personality rather than their sex. I would look for a cat that's known to be cat-friendly, rather than narrowing your search to only females.

Best of luck! For our household, two cats has been much better than one.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a male and female duo, unrelated, that get along very well! I can't imagine life without them. I'm betting you can make it work.

Mylita


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in a smaller apartment and have 2 cats, male and female littermates, and they do fine together, even in a small-ish space. I agree with Blakeney Green about finding a compatible personality rather than assuming the sex will make them get along.

If you go to a shelter, you may be able to describe your cat's personality and see if the shelter can suggest a particular cat for you, or maybe even try fostering before you adopt?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

His personality: playful,active,adventurous,not beyond a little mischief,rough and tumble.

I'd LOVE to help a cat in need! 

Cats who need homes...tonight I'll click,tomorrow morning I'll call,tomorrow afternoon,I'll visit!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Having two is double the trouble but also double the fun


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Double the troulble, double the fun,that's statement of the great mint of...KITTOS!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

JungliBillis said:


> Having two is double the trouble but also double the fun


 
You hit the nail on the head! TWO gorgeous kittohs have caught my eye! I've only seen their pix on a website,so far. One is the same age and breed as Robin,and she's got this brainy, silly look.

The other is a black cat who looks MADE to be held. 

They're both so adorable. I want to adopt them both,but...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> One is the same age and breed as Robin,and she's got this brainy, silly look.
> 
> The other is a black cat who looks MADE to be held.


Hmm. Sounds like Maid Marian and Little John to me...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> You hit the nail on the head! TWO gorgeous kittohs have caught my eye! I've only seen their pix on a website,so far. One is the same age and breed as Robin,and she's got this brainy, silly look.
> 
> The other is a black cat who looks MADE to be held.
> 
> They're both so adorable. I want to adopt them both,but...


Hahaha "MADE to be held". You should go check em out in person pronto!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Tomorrow,I go to check them and all the other adoptables out!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,I went to West Side Cats,today! WONDERFUL little gig they've got going. Kittohs all over the everywhere,but mainly in 3 rooms:The Cat Room,The Kitten Room,and The Special Needs Room. Some of them were like 'Oh,me,MEEEE!' And some just hung out on their perches! THere were 2 that caught my eye. There was Brownie,who at first hissed,then purred and rubbed against me. Then there was Mr Lucky. The person I talked to recommended him,because he likes people and other cats. He's black with yellow eyes. I also did their garage sale,bought a book and a tea maker!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't wait to 'meet' your new kitteh! Have you made a decision yet?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

So did RH give you a good sniffing when you got home from visiting the other kitties?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

RH DID give me quite the nose-over when I got home! I've decided on Mr .Lucky-I wish I could bring him home TODAY! He's a young guy,and he took to me. He just didn't like me trying to read the name on his collar! The adoption fee is 50$ but I'd gladly pay 100-he's the RIGHT kitty!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

YAY for Mr Lucky, it's his lucky day.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

The more the merrier. 3's a good number for me. When one doesn't feel like playing there's always the other one around the corner waiting to be chased! Loads of fun to watch and melts me heart when they all settle in with me at the end of the night because that's exactly where they want to be! Congrats!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

oboy. Landlord has a new policy. Before I can bring Mr Lucky home,I have to pay a pet deposit. I PROMISED the landlord Mr L. and Robin wouldn't be throwing many keggers...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my! Mr Lucky 

So exciting! Pics soon pleeeez!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It'll be fun! My two (1 male, 1 female. both fixed) disappear down to the basement for regular play dates after dinner!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My landlord insisits on a $200 deposit.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You explained to the LL that Robin and Lucky weren't going to install a jacuzzi, right?

So is that a deal breaker for Mr Lucky?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's DISCOURAGING. I also saw signs that maybe he wouldn't get along with R.H.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, that has to be a kick to the gut to be facing such a huge deposit!atback


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

That's weird, all my landlords always required 1 pet deposit and you can have 2 pets. Didn't you already pay one with RH ?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Update:I'm going to try to reason with the L.L. I think I can get him to drop this silly deposit thing... I'm a good catdaddy-the L.L. KNOWS I'm responsible- Robin has his shots,he sees the vet,and he's well fed! I even brought R.H. to church once,where the LL is a trustee and does the announcements!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Here it's normal for there to be a non-refundable $250 deposit per pet. That's if you're lucky enough to find a place that will take pets at all.

Maybe you can let the landlord in to you apt to show them how RH has caused little/no damage? That way, maybe he can apply RH's deposit to Lucky too? After all, the deposit's to cover any pee stains or torn up carpet, etc... if RH is being a model tenant, he should get his deposit "refunded" right?

Of course, asking someone not to take what amounts to "free money" doesn't always work so well...

I hesitate to say this, 'cause it might sound rude, but if you can't afford the deposit, can you afford to take Lucky to the vet if there's an emergency?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've got an 'emergency fund' set aside.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Blakeney Green said:


> When Zephyr was about nine months old, it became clear that he wasn't doing well as an only cat and he needed a companion. I was living in a pretty small one-bedroom apartment, but I decided to go for it anyway and adopted Maisie. We lived in that apartment for five years, and the cats were perfectly happy there.
> 
> You don't need loads and loads of space for cats as long as you clean up well after them and provide them with things to do.
> 
> ...


What made it clear? As someone on the fence with a single Ragdoll, what made you decide? My place is small too.


----------

